# Halloween Party, pig roast and costume contest!



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Alright Pff its Halloween and we are having another awesome party at Gilligans behind the Hampton Inn on Pensacola Beach on Wednesday the 30th from 5 or 6 to whenever! 

This year there will be a costume contest! The winner will receive a $20 bar tab for 5 weeks!!!

If we can get 30 people to attend Mike aka LoupGarou the Food & Beverage Manager at the Hampton Inn, Hilton Garden Inn and the Holiday Inn will do a Cajun style Pig Roast to go along with the "everyone bring a little something" grill tradition.

Last night on the grill we had Panko crusted chicken wings, fresh Louisiana " Best Stop" boudin, Brie and ham grilled cheese, Mingo fish tacos, spicy beef sliders, grilled mozzarella tomatoes and more!

You do not have to wear a costume! Although it is super fun a few people did not last year and we didn't chase them away.

Here are a few pics from last year!


----------



## jjam

*Couchon du lait! WOW!!*

WOW!!!

_Provided by de' one and only Mike aka Loup Garou, our generous Free Oyster Wed night host & de' for real MasterChef hailing from the Big Easy!.:thumbup:_


Couchon du lait (Cajun Style Pig stuffed w/ Mike's Specialty Jambalaya).

Discounted draft beer for forum members ONLY!

Don't worry, we can spot a forum member from 10, 50, 500 yds away as we will have our pier glasses on...ha! 

Free Oysters on de' half shell as usual...

Come dressed in a crazy or crazier than normal costume and have a chance to win $20.00 bar tab for 5 weeks of Wed nights FREE OYSTERS @ Gilligan's behind the Hampton on Pensacola Beach!!!


Let's Get This Thing A Rolling & Respond Here ASAP! 

Jimmy


----------



## Flguy32514

If the ol lady can get off work we'll be there


----------



## Ozeanjager

*I'm am a coming*

It was a blast last year ,I am going fo sho.


----------



## jjam

Flguy32514 said:


> If the ol lady can get off work we'll be there


, 

Flguy,

Hope you and wife can attend, your wife can tell her boss she has a family reunion and she must attend...Pff is a family no doubt!!!

Gonna be a good time..shucks, invite her boss too!!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## Mikvi

We'll try and come, but no costume as the wife will be coming straight from work.


----------



## Ozeanjager

Between fb that other forum and here looks like we have a pretty good bunch so far .


----------



## jjam

bump!

See ya there!

Jimmy


----------



## diverdwn

April and I will be there...


----------



## BananaTom

*Mike's Pig is the bomb. *

*I think it has been about 3 years since one was sacrificed for the Wednesday Nighters.*

*You should not miss this one*


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

Ok, Mike aka Loup Garou has confirmed that he is bringing the jambalaya stuffed pig to the Halloween party! So we have decided not to bring the grill as the pig will be a good bit of meat. Instead just bring a side dish of some kind and that should be more than enough. So far we have about 30 for sure attendees and probably another 20 or 30 maybes. Lookin forward to a great night!


----------



## Snagged

Failed to show for PFF so far so this will be my first. Me and Pensacola's best deckhand AKA(my wife) will be on the spot. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## jspooney

How long will you guys be there? I would like to stop by but it will be after 8:30.


----------



## Flguy32514

Ol lady got the day off we'll be there


----------



## BananaTom

jspooney said:


> How long will you guys be there? I would like to stop by but it will be after 8:30.


*Tonight I suspect this will go to about 10, or maybe later.*
*This is the first time for this event.*
*Usualy 9 is the closing hour, or there abouts.*


----------



## jjam

Master Chef aka Loup Garou has prepared / de-boned the young sal / stuffed with his specialty Jambalaya and set to slow cook til pork melt on de' palate.

Would be a darn shame to miss out on great food with awesome forum members @ Gilligan's behind the Hampton on P-cola Beach TONIGHT!!!!!

Come dressed in costume and hv a chance to win $20.00 bar tab for the next 5 weeks!

Here's a couple prep photos 

























Mike says, "we gonna pass a good time yea!"









Jimmy


----------



## jjam

*$59.00 per room @ Hampton Tonight!!!!*

ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAMPTON INN IS OFFERING $59.00 RATE PER ROOM TONIGHT FORUM MEMBERS ONLY!!!!!!!!

So, come out and party hardy on the beach and fall out at the Hampton Inn for this ridiculous per room rate!


----------



## LITECATCH

Look forward to seeing everyone tonight!! It has been too long!


----------



## jjam

Good deal Scott, yes, waaaaay too long!

Jimmy


----------



## LITECATCH

I am bringing some of Tobbe's smoked wahoo dip!!


----------



## Flguy32514

Were out here, ol lady is dressed up like little red Riding hood come over n say hi


----------



## TURTLE

*Man was that fun. Was great to meet all of you guys and Gals.*


----------



## BananaTom

TURTLE said:


> *Man was that fun. Was great to meet all of you guys and Gals.*


*Yep, and now I know you are a real person.*


----------

